# Two external Maxtors and wondering ...

## MdaG

... how to mount in different mounting points and with different rules/rights. The first disk has NTFS and mount according to

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sda1               /mnt/removable1 ntfs            noauto,ro,user,uid=1000         0 0

 

Now I want my other disk to mount on

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sdb1               /mnt/removable2 reiserfs        noauto,user                     0 0

 

Or vice versa. Doing this is no problem if I keep two lines in my fstab and comment one out, but I'm sure there is a slicker way and one which allows me to run both drives simultaneoulsy. As it is now the first drive I attach becomes sda and the second sdb. I'm not sure how formulate my google query; "how to prepare two external harddrives in linux" doesn't yield any answers   :Confused: 

Also before I start storing stuff on the new drive. Is there any reason not to choose reiserfs as a file system ?

----------

## desultory

A better query would be something along the lines of "writing udev rules" which should get you to a suitable answer.

As for reiserfs, do some searching and consider for yourself, there are pros, cons and plenty of options; that and fairly useless advice.

----------

## PaulBredbury

I have 2 partitions on 1 Maxtor USB external hard drive, which is probably similar enough to help. Here is my setup:

/etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules (revised)

```
SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", ATTRS{product}=="5000XT v01.00.00", NAME="%k", SYMLINK+="maxtor%n"
```

/etc/fstab

```
/dev/maxtor1    /mnt/maxtorlinux    auto       noauto,noatime,nodiratime      0 0

/dev/maxtor2    /mnt/maxtordos      auto       noauto,noatime,nodiratime      0 0
```

I expect you would need 2 lines rather than 1 in 10-local.rules, with a model ID to differentiate the drives, and "%n" removed from SYMLINK. You can probably get the model IDs from running:

```
udevinfo -a -p /sys/block/sda

udevinfo -a -p /sys/block/sdb
```

Edit: Added nodiratime

----------

